# its been a while.. heres 2 girls i did for an engagement - PIC HEAVY!!



## MissLorsie (Sep 7, 2007)

geez its been a while since ive posted on here.. 

So i had a trial with these two lovely girls 2 weeks ago and they booked me again for the engagement party which was today..

GIRL ONE
FACE:
Select SPF 15 NW20 mixed with some RCMA foundation
Napoleon auto pilot primer
Mac loose blot medium
CHEEKS:
MAC pleasureful blushcreme
MAC Shooting star MSF
MAC Lightscapade msf
EYES:
MAC Haunting fluidline as a base
MAC Sundays best
MAC Romping
MAC Passionate
MAC Floral Fantasy
MAC Beauty Marked
MAC Trax
MAC Pink Opal pigment
Maybelline full n soft mascara
MAC Blacktrack
Benefit browzings medium mixed with a black eyeshadow to darken the brown
LIPS:
MAC Subculture
MAC Sweet and Single
MAC Danse
Stila Lip glaze and Napoleon lipglaze 
MAC Rose Blanc






















GIRL TWO (her engagement party) This girl doesnt wear any make up at all so her mum was so surprised to see the difference it made to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FACE:
MAC SFF mixed with RCMA foundation
MAC Medium dark Blot powder
MAC Peach sprizty can blush
MAC pearl sunshine
MAC Shooting star msf
MAC Lightscapade msf
EYES:
MAC Humid
MAC Sumptuous Olive
MAC Steamy
MAC All that glitters
MAC Dazzlelight 
MAC Wishful (i think)
Bobbi Brown eye kohl palette (brown colour)
Maybelline full n soft
MAC Blacktrack
LIPS:
Mac Russe
MAC Flowerplay
MAC Style it up
MAC Subculture l/l
Napoleon lip glaze
MAC Rose Blanc































i cant wait till i get my new camera and my fotds will look soooooooo much better. her blush looks really washed out in some angles

Hope everyone enjoys and any CC is welcome and greatly appreciated..
MissShiva


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the 2nd look more, the 1st one, the eyes look a little bit unblended. I would also add some eyeliner to both. Good job though.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2007)

both look lovely, but I also favor the second look more (mainly because of the colors!).


----------



## MissLorsie (Sep 7, 2007)

neither wanted liner on their top lashlines - we played around with that during their trials and that was their decision.. i know liner makes it more polished but i gota do what makes the customer happy.

in regards with the blending, its the camera.. its almost 4 years old and held together with elastic bands.. looked much more blended IRL.. i pwomise..

getting my new camera in 2 weeks. Canon powershot S5, hopefully that'll do my FOTDs more justice..

thanks for the input girls..


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 7, 2007)

nice color combos!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you did an awesome job on them!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2007)

Taking into account what the girls wanted, i do think you did a great job


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice, great job!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 8, 2007)

I like both looks, great job.


----------



## entipy (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you did a wonderful job!! That first girl's lashes - OMG!!!


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey hun! Gorgeous work as usual ;-)


----------



## faifai (Sep 8, 2007)

That first girl has the longest lashes ever! Omg such gorgeous eyes.

I think you did a good job on both! I like that their skin looks so smooth and polished now.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the intensity and blending of the first look! I feel the second eyelook could have usede alittle more intensive green or a little darker outer v IMO . But i love them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You inspired me to use my blushcreme!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 8, 2007)

i love both of them, but the first is my favorite. her great lashes make up for the no liner i think. beautiful. i agree that the second look could have been a little more intensive in the green area, but maybe she didn't want it that way. but both are beautiful


----------



## MissLorsie (Sep 9, 2007)

yea the last girl didnt want it any darker than i had put it on.. we tried darker looks for her trial but she kept saying that darker looks made her look to "arabic" LOL considering she never wears makeup i thought she was quite brave to wear the colours she did..

thanks for the replies anyway...

Dmenchi - rock the blushcremes they RULE!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

Both looks are very pretty.  The first girl has awesome lashes, Wow.  The second girl could use a little e/l maybe a brown so its not so intense....

P.S. I love the Arabic look.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome job.  I can tell the camera didn't do them justice. I took a picture of myself last night.  My sterling silver and black eyeshadow didn't even show up.  I was so angry.  I tried so hard to make my eyes up and see how they would look via camera.  It looked like I had on light brown.  WEIRD.  My eye color looked khaki.  

I don't know how people get such great pictures here.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

very pretty, I like both of their end results!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 22, 2008)

It looks great considering the no-eyeliner =).. I feel like eyeliner completes the look, I would be so bummed if my clients didn't let me do it..But you clearly handled it very well and did a good job with their requests. <3


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 22, 2008)

pretty. great job.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

wow. great job! love both looks!


----------



## VeryAroma (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, very well done! I could never put an eye-make-up on anybody else - it took me ages to find out the best shape für my own eyes!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2008)

dang man, that first look is super hot.


----------



## Tudor Rose (Dec 31, 2008)

Both looks are fabulous, but I prefer the greens in the second look. I do envy the first girl's lashes.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 1, 2009)

Both look great!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great job! Props to you for being so professional and listening to and respecting your customer's personal choice (to not wear eyeliner on the top)!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice.  The first yound lady's eyes are similiar to Hilly's.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 5, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 6, 2009)

you did great


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2009)

You did a lovely job on the girls! Congrats!


----------

